# 2014 Madone



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Trek Bicycle: The world's best bikes for road, mountain, or town.Trek Bicycle: The world's best bikes for road, mountain, or town.


----------



## chris-r (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's a post with a few more pictures and details on the frames. It's actually getting to be a pretty competitively light frame! New 2014 Trek Madone 6 & 7 Series Launched | Pro Bike Swap


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

It was always competitively light frame (since 2008 anyway). It's real weight advantage comes from the BB, seat mast, and headset/fork integration and it never gave up ride quality or stiffness to get there.


----------

